# OSHA Requirements on PPE



## LanceCorpsman (Oct 5, 2016)

Not necessarily EMS but fire...but since there seems to be a lot of fire guys here I'm going to go ahead and ask.

If my department follows OSHA standards, does it mean that structure gear has to meet NFPA 1971?
OSHA says:
*1910.156(e)(3)(ii)*The performance, construction, and testing of fire-resistive coats and protective trousers shall be at least equivalent to the requirements of the National Fire Protection Association (NFPA) standard NFPA No. 1971-1975, "Protective Clothing for Structural Fire Fighting," which is incorporated by reference as specified in Sec. 1910.6, (See Appendix D to Subpart L) with the following permissible variations from those requirements:

I understand that NFPA has a 10 year expiration date on structure gear, my turnouts are 14 years old. Is this technically a OSHA violation?


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 5, 2016)

LanceCorpsman said:


> equivalent to the requirements of the National Fire Protection Association (NFPA) standard NFPA No. 1971-1975



If your dept. follows OSHA which follows the NFPA and NFPA has 10 year expirations, then one could assume that the gear is out of service until it can be replaced. When in doubt ask your supervisor.


----------

